# Blowing a Load



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, Just wanted to see if its normal with age or is something wrong with me.I am 58 yrs old. We I have a orgasm and start to come,Their really is very little discharge and it just comes out .As with all of us with are youth we could shoot it across a room.Just wondering is this a age thing or do I need to see a doc.Everything else works good.And always have a good performance.Just not much fluid.???


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/ I don't know, I'm 27 but I remember when after the third session of sex on the same day it's clear liquid and the orgasm is rather weak, like... one shot. Unlike when she actually bothered to restrain herself and teased me it just came out healthily like a pump action shotgun... or a semi-auto rifle. Or at least, an automatic high-caliber machine gun... argh, you get the idea.

As long as your equipment works I dont think you should worry, but I'm not a doctor so, if you're worried you might be best to go for a checkup and seek professional advice. You do have medicare in your country yes?


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> =/ I don't know, I'm 27 but I remember when after the third session of sex on the same day it's clear liquid and the orgasm is rather weak, like... one shot. Unlike when she actually bothered to restrain herself and teased me it just came out healthily like a pump action shotgun... or a semi-auto rifle. Or at least, an automatic high-caliber machine gun... argh, you get the idea.
> 
> As long as your equipment works I dont think you should worry, but I'm not a doctor so, if you're worried you might be best to go for a checkup and seek professional advice. You do have medicare in your country yes?


Ask your doc:

"Hey doc, how do I blow Peter North style loads across the room"

:lol:

btw, when you find out come back and let us know.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Well May it be a guy thing.But it was always rather inpressive to shoot a load 3 feet away from you.And it always was a relationship to how hot the moment was. now most the time I just get a dribble out.But the orgasm is still good.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It's an age thing.

At 16 I'd ejaculate copious amounts of semen at extremely high force during orgasm.

Now at 46 unless I'm teased and taunted for awhile...not so much


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Now at 46 unless I'm teased and taunted for awhile...not so much


Sh-t... now at 27... I'm worried =/



BrockLanders said:


> Ask your doc:
> "Hey doc, how do I blow Peter North style loads across the room"
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Best if the doctor was female, would have to film her expression! lol


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Reminds of a time Our Female Family Doctor to which was young and very pretty gave me a scipt for one thing and about a month went by and I could not come at all. So I go see her and she comes in to the room and says whay do you need today. Well I did not know how to tell her what was going on. So I said I can't get my gun off.She said WHAT. I said you know what I mean??? She saids sorry I don't. I said something is wrong I can't come.She looked up what I was taking and said here is the problem.Sometimes we give that to men who come to fast.Oh well I stoped taking it


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

JW,
Yeah, I tend to think it is an age thing. I have never been a rapid fire kind of guy. I've been more of a 1-3 shot kind of guy. Over the long term, I don't think that there is much you can do but there are a couple of things that help:


Be fit. Make sure that you exercise plenty and don't carry around a lot of extra weight. Be sure to exercise frequently to keep the blood flowing (no bicycles). 
Stay hydrated. Drink plenty of water. Make sure that you keep your alcohol intake low.
Take a good saw palmetto supplement. An effective support for prostate health.
I have also added Lecithin to my daily supplement intake. It is marketed as an aid for nervous system health but I found some readings that said it helped with semen production as well. I will generally take 6-8 capsules a day (400mg each) if I really want an effect.
Get worked up. Getting excited and staying there for extended periods of time without ejaculating has the effect of building everything up so that when you do blow, it is bigger and better.

About a year or so ago, I put all of these into action over a period of about a month (not the last point obviously) and then when I did put the last point into action, I went from a small shot to 3-5 shots going over my head about 3 ft (laying on my back receiving an HJ). Awesome. Wife was rather surprised as well.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Prostate more than likely.

Normal, and a function of age. 

Been having difficulties in that department starting from age 43. Mine was a result of medication having an affect on the prostate.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Benign prostatic hypertrophy would result in just what the OP is talking about.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

im 36 and it all depends on the orgams for me sometimes barley comes out other time you better duck.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Ya sometimes even if you get a BJ or HJ as a man you can be disappointed in yourself for a bad showing.Its kinda like a rating system for me.Just how much juz you can produce.Always wondered what can you take to increase the amount you discharge.I am sure it has something to do with the duty sex I get once a week.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I am sure it has something to do with the duty sex I get once a week.


That is certainly not going to help. Excitement and that drawn out anticipation is a key to an explosive time. Going to bed with a "meh" attitude will likely not result in any records being broken.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Hey Guys, Just wanted to see if its normal with age or is something wrong with me.I am 58 yrs old. We I have a orgasm and start to come,Their really is very little discharge and it just comes out .As with all of us with are youth we could shoot it across a room.Just wondering is this a age thing or do I need to see a doc.Everything else works good.And always have a good performance.Just not much fluid.???


My husband is 49...not all that much comes out... I always notice these things and feel good when it's more than usual. No shooting going on.....he's even had what seemed like Dry orgasms. So long as he gets it up ...and gets off.... he or myself is not really worried about it.

Sucks to grow older, zaps the load.. probably the height of that "pressured" pleasure some too.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I hear if you drink a coke and the swallow a Minto it helps right before the big moment. LOL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I kinda thought it was a good thing - at least clean-up is easier!

No more windows, tv screens, ceiling fans, mini-blinds...


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is 49...not all that much comes out... I always notice these things and feel good when it's more than usual. No shooting going on.....he's even had what seemed like Dry orgasms. So long as he gets it up ...and gets off.... he or myself is not really worried about it.
> 
> Sucks to grow older, zaps the load.. probably the height of that "pressured" pleasure some too.


Got to say I am very impressed with your post.I think its way cool that you even notice.Always seems that females have a little disconcern about the quanity of there lovers orgasm.My wife would say Well you got off right.Don't ***** then.How about a little effort to make it better


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> I hear if you drink a coke and the swallow a Minto it helps right before the big moment. LOL


If this was true every man in the world would be at a pop and candy machine


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Keep yourself WELL HYDRATED. Your urine should be clear and copious. Try the supplement Lecithin which is for nerve health. Went from a tsp to a TBSP and I am in my early 50's (so not ending up on the walls).


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> I hear if you drink a coke and the swallow a Minto it helps right before the big moment. LOL


I'll have to teach my wife the Heimlich maneuver first.

:smthumbup:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never been able to shoot a lot out. Like the idea of being able to "shoot across the room", yah that has never been me, even when I was younger. I know now that if I get off one day, the next day if I do it, it won't be more than dribbling out basically. I have to go atleast one day in between to "shoot" anywhere. If I go a couple days or 3 or more, then there will be more power to it so to say. The amount that I am actually turned on at that point can also influence it.

though I will also say, at 58, I really hope I don't have to worry about sex much. If I am having sex at all that will be nice on occasion. But sex is to stressful to have to worry about doing it that late into life.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, the guys who mentioned the prostate are correct. It ain't contracting and pulsing the stuff out like it used to do. This could also be cancer related. Nowadays, I don't have a prostate at all, so naturally there is no ejaculate whatsoever when I climax. Lucky for me, my wife never really was into the semen fetish.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I just googled "decreased ejaculate volume", and there are many informative articles. There definitely can be issues that, if it were me, I'd want to investigate it further. But, I'd bet it is just normal. At 47, I've noticed a trend myself.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Like mentioned take saw palmetto supplement and ZMA. Both will increase semen production even at your age.


----------



## RickyC (Apr 26, 2013)

I am almost 50 and honestly mine is better now than when I was 30. Can't figure that one out. Other responses are right as it relates to prostate issues. It may be hereditery as well (not sure). I just know certain families where it seems a lot of the men have prostate problems. Unfortunately, stupid medicines are causing a lot of the problems for men. Thank God I have no history in my family. My problem is I seem to be 17 again (my brain never went past 20) and my wife acts like 50.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have also added Lecithin to my daily supplement intake.


Zatol, a new study finds that lecithin consumption is associated with an increase in heart attacks. See Bad news for egg lovers: Heart disease study spoils our breakfast - latimes.com.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe it comes with age ?? I'm now 47 years old and though I do not have " dry " orgasms it is much less than when I was younger when it would be a gusher !!! 

I have no problem with it since it still feels oh soo good ahem ahem but my wife who actually enjoys " swallowing " seems to be ummmmm a bit disappointed ????


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Age. I'm over 50 and I can't ejaculate anywhere near as much or as often as I used to. But a little relaxation and good feelings with the wife and I do fine. I may not be able to keep it going for 45 minutes like Tiger Woods /cough, but I tell ya, my wife's attitude really helps. She's just happy to get some sex from me, and that makes me happy to give it to her.


----------

